# jack crevalle



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

i was out fishing in escambia 2 days ago and me and a buddy saw a school(literaly about 1 acre big)of fish, we thought they were menhaden so i threw on them and brought up 4 baby jacks. so we follow them around threw about 10 different things out(spoons, topwater, diving plugs) and did not even get a bite can anyone tell me what the best thing to use for them is, i have never really tried to fish for them so i dont know what im doing, any help is appreciated thanks guys


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't really tried to fish for them too but I did run in to a school one day. I threw out one of those 5 to 6 in. topwater chugs and ended up with a fairlygood sizejack. I would say use something big and makes a lot of commotion.Thats about all the info I know on how to catch them. Someone will probably come in and give more info.Good Luck!


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i have had sucess with a cobia lure tiped with cut bait


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

There was a hugeschool that came through sunday around Garcon. I caught a decent sized one on a gold spoon. My brother caught one on a redfish magic.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Jacks can be pretty picky. When they are feeding it doesnt matter what you throw at them, just make sure its something you can work really fast. Ive seen tons of schools that wont hit anything and then other schools that eat everything. It is really just hit or miss.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

i've had really good luck just dropping a big chunk of cut bait (steel leader, small weight) below the school and let it sit there for a few minutes. feeding or not, you usually get one that just can't resist the free meal.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Where are those big Jacks? Up inside??


----------

